# BBC TV Show - Escape to the Country



## ETTC

*“Would you like to Escape to the Country?”​*
BBC’s ‘Escape to the Country’ is currently looking for couples and individuals who are looking to relocate to the countryside in England, Wales, Scotland or Northern Ireland.

If you’re looking to move back to the UK and would like our help please visit our BBC 'Be On A Show' page.

“Escape to the County” is made for the BBC by Boundless, part of FremantleMedia UK.​


----------



## ETTC

Escape to the Country are still looking for participants for our latest series. To apply please email: [email protected] for an application form.


----------

